# Count to 1,000,000,000.



## shadowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

1


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

2


----------



## wohoo (Apr 11, 2007)

3

by the way, isn't this a really huge waste of serverspace?


----------



## 754boy (Apr 11, 2007)

4

See you guys at the end of the thread.........Next year


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2007)

1,000,000,000!
yay!!! (saving server space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 11, 2007)

1,000,000,001


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Ignoring the cheaters (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...  this can always be deleted by the mods after we make it to our destination... right?

5.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 11, 2007)

6


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

7.

DAMMIT  Y MY POST COWNT NOT GO UP?  I WUNT 500 POST!


----------



## serious_sean (Apr 11, 2007)

8

this isn't gonna happen


----------



## living-ghost (Apr 11, 2007)

9

for no other reason then I can

and yes probably a huge waist of server space but I have probably seen worse.

Edit: curses someone beat me to 8


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 11, 2007)

12


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

If the counting keeps happening at the current rate, it will take almost 9 years to reach 1,000,000.

edit: oh, wait, you said 1,000,000,000. make that almost 9,000 years.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure GBATemp will be around for 9000 years...keep counting you!!!

13


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

10


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 11, 2007)

what number are we on? 11 or 14???


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

11


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

14


Now we're on 15.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

15
im going to sleep. ZzZz


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

16


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 11, 2007)

17


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2007)

18


----------



## tshu (Apr 11, 2007)

19


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

020


----------



## Takrin (Apr 11, 2007)

*0011001000110001
32 31*

AKA 21


----------



## kevo_the_man (Apr 11, 2007)

22


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

?529


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 11, 2007)

25 chickens in my fridge


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 11, 2007)

24


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 11, 2007)

23


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

7


----------



## TPi (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> 7


----------



## Burt0 (Apr 11, 2007)

1337


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

42


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 11, 2007)

43


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 11, 2007)

fruitbat


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23



Brace for impact!!!!


----------



## Teun (Apr 11, 2007)

2


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

2


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 11, 2007)

*5!*
My favorite number


----------



## jono_ (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2007)

401


----------



## OSW (Apr 11, 2007)

One Billion


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2007)

Один миллиард


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Mai magic staff gives me +49 attack!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2007)

ey umm is this counting thing dead?


----------



## simpson17 (Apr 11, 2007)

50

^ actual number, just continue counting from there


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2007)

666


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2007)

51


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 11, 2007)

Are we there yet?


----------



## _Mazza_ (Apr 11, 2007)

52


----------



## science (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Mai magic staff gives me +49 attack!
> 
> 
> My magic staff gives your mom +49 attack!
> ...


----------



## z0ner (Apr 11, 2007)

69


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 11, 2007)

You are never getting there, it took gbatmw 3 weeks to get to 1000
http://gbatmw.net/index.php?topic=1686.0


----------



## superkrm (Apr 11, 2007)

10 cajillion dollars!!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2007)

WRY


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2007)

WRYY


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2007)

WRYYY


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2007)

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CYatta (Apr 12, 2007)

63


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 12, 2007)

999,999,999


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940414243444
46474849505152535455565758596061626364656667686970717273747576777879808182838485
6878889909192939495969799899100
100 Is more than enough.. yes, I'm bored


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 12, 2007)

In this single post I shall count from 1 to 100000000, behold:

10^0, 10^1, 10^2, 10^3, 10^4, 10^5, 10^6, 10^7, 10^8, 10^9.

Ta-dah!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 12, 2007)

一百万


----------



## Smashingblue (Apr 12, 2007)

Even if there was a new post every second, it would take 31 years, 251 days, 7 hours, 46 minutes, and 39 seconds to count to one billion.


----------



## Orc (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm 6, do you want to be 9?


----------



## superkrm (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> I'm 6, do you want to be 9?




but 7 8 out 9


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 12, 2007)

1,000,000,000!!!!!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 12, 2007)

999999999


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2007)

>9000!!!


----------



## wohoo (Apr 12, 2007)

53


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 13, 2007)

420 :x


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Smashingblue @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Even if there was a new post every second, it would take 31 years, 251 days, 7 hours, 46 minutes, and 39 seconds to count to one billion.



people have let us down and not posted every second so i guess that adds on a few more years.

89


----------



## SkH (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, hello, *90*!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 13, 2007)

boo! 91


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2007)

u guyz, have too much time on your hands


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> u guyz, have too much time on your hands



Say a number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 92


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 13, 2007)

*fruitbat*


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 13, 2007)

93


----------



## bladerx (Apr 13, 2007)

94


----------



## Digeman (Apr 13, 2007)

MY ASS!..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......








Just kidding  





*
95!*


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 13, 2007)

96


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 13, 2007)

97


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 13, 2007)

98 lol is this cheating??


----------



## Strag0 (Apr 13, 2007)

九十九
(99 for those who can't read it)


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 13, 2007)

*100!*
Woohoo!


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

101


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2007)

91


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 13, 2007)

To the people who are really counting, you are aware this post is actually #92, right?

Anyway...

*ONE BILLION*(dollars)


----------



## amptor (Apr 13, 2007)

wow if this won't piss off admins, I dunno what will :S  u guys will fill up the database lol

93

and gone from this thread


----------



## rice151 (Apr 13, 2007)

my head hurts....

*94*


----------



## tshu (Apr 13, 2007)

ninety-five


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 13, 2007)

Something is wrong with the wind...





This cookie goes to whoever gets the reference.


----------



## nickdm717 (Apr 13, 2007)

97. 
No idea what you are talking about Bowser...No cookie for me
-NicK-


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 13, 2007)

98


----------



## Jax (Apr 13, 2007)

9
9


----------



## Elfish (Apr 13, 2007)

100


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2007)

102


----------



## Orc (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(King Tycoon @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Something is wrong with the wind...


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 14, 2007)

FF 5!

I want my cookie.


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 14, 2007)

76

who's next?


----------



## ctunightfall (Apr 14, 2007)

shfifty five


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 14, 2007)

107


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 14, 2007)

108


----------



## tshu (Apr 14, 2007)

one hundred and nine


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 14, 2007)

3


----------



## Jt321 (Apr 14, 2007)

111


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 14, 2007)

one-hundred&12


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 14, 2007)

Lol this community is so full of humor we can't keep on topic of counting...
113


----------



## rice151 (Apr 14, 2007)

114


----------



## Orc (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2007)

116


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 14, 2007)

For Orc and Linkiboy to share:


----------



## jabran200 (Apr 14, 2007)

117


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 14, 2007)

118

- Sam


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 29, 2007)

Wise fwom your gwave!
119


----------



## natkoden (Jun 29, 2007)

120


----------



## Naouak (Jun 29, 2007)

122 ? 121 ?


----------



## sylver78 (Jun 29, 2007)

cent vingt deux (122)


----------



## ugly_rose (Jun 29, 2007)

Etthundratjugotre! (123)


----------



## sylver78 (Jun 29, 2007)

CXXIV


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 29, 2007)

125


we gotta go faster ppl!


----------



## ugly_rose (Jun 29, 2007)

127


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 29, 2007)

Three.


----------



## ugly_rose (Jun 29, 2007)

nueve and some ones and twos


----------



## jaz (Jun 29, 2007)

neoay hirtytay!


----------



## RAneo (Jun 29, 2007)

128?


----------



## elomaniak (Jun 29, 2007)

stodwadzieściadziewięć 129


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 29, 2007)

130 elephant


----------



## ugly_rose (Jun 29, 2007)

This is post 134.


----------



## elomaniak (Jun 29, 2007)

stop cheating 

post 132


----------



## Jax (Jun 29, 2007)

Cento e trinta e seis (136)!


----------



## nileyg (Jun 29, 2007)

137


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 29, 2007)

138


----------



## Naouak (Jun 29, 2007)

cubic root(2685619)


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Naouak @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> cubic root(2685619)


139² =/= 2685619 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: whoops
cubic = ^3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mkay

140


----------



## superrob (Jun 29, 2007)

141 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





142 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







143 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Hehe 3 from meee


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(elomaniak @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Jun 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is post 134.
> ...


This is from Page 9... arrrgggg... so should be 133!!!


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 29, 2007)

999,999,999

why has this thread been revived, anyway?


----------



## lagman (Jun 29, 2007)

Da system said:
			
		

> Our members have made a total of 339,742 posts
> We have 72,888 registered members
> ....
> There are also 340,956 posts in our Archive Forum



See you in 2012 guys.


----------



## BvG (Jun 29, 2007)

144


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 30, 2007)

*146*

EDIT: hey wait, I have post number 146. Changed to 146.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2007)

147


----------



## brooks (Jun 30, 2007)

cent quarante huit
148


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2007)

149


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2007)

150


----------



## BaggerS (Jun 30, 2007)

151


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 30, 2007)

37a749d808e46495a8da1e5352d03cae


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

C


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

P


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

T


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

N


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

P


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

C


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

R


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

D


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 30, 2007)

Is gay


----------



## santakuroosu (Jun 30, 2007)

"Capta*i*n"


----------



## go185 (Jun 30, 2007)

167!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 30, 2007)

Im bored..


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 30, 2007)

10100111 (2)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> "Capta*i*n"


CAPTAN


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

CATPAN


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

CATNAP


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2007)

CATNIP


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 30, 2007)

This thread is still alive   I hate the portal cause I never notice stuff like this is till going on T_T

100110101001


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 30, 2007)

Catching up from where shadowboy left off
10011011010
And that's 2474 in decimal.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2007)

erm...bringing this back on track...

176


----------

